# Birth certificate ID number help



## Vicky11 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hello,

I do not know how to delete my post from today, I gave it wrong name and have no answer..

well I do need help with the 309 visa application. I do have to fill some birth certificate ID number and I do not know which one is the right one 

I have my own from Czech Republic, which I know. Other 2 are British for our kids and here I just hope these are the right corner letters with numbers right??

But my partner has the Australian one(Queensland) and there are 2 numbers on it. One is the right top corner and again it has letter and numbers, but then there is another one on the first line and it just saying 1. number and xxxx. 
What is this number?? Second and other lines are place of birth, name etc. Which one is the birth certificate ID number??? 
It's confusing and Google doesn't know the answer ...


----------



## JanneKL (Jan 6, 2016)

I googled Queensland BIrth Certificate and looked at the pictures. To me it looks like the number in the top right corner is the number you are looking for. The Registration number. Or does your partner's certificate look different then the ones displayed?

Edit: What does the certificate look like? More like this http://www.cslnz.co.nz/family/hyatt_george_aust_files/george_william_hyatt_birth_cert_1902.jpg

or like this? http://www.clandonaldqld.org/macdonald/images/723.JPG

In the fist case, I'd say it's the top right, in the second case its the first line "Number in register". But that's just my guess.


----------



## Vicky11 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi I found one from 1918 and it saying the second number is number in register. The new birth certificates looks different and we do not know how they changed during past. This is the best most similar which still type the full length what the number mean(number in register) later on they just changed it to ''number'' ...


----------



## Vicky11 (Sep 7, 2016)

hello, sorry I could't open the link yesterday or what. It's like the second one the number in register..


----------



## Vicky11 (Sep 7, 2016)

https://www.humanservices.gov.au/he...fy-your-identity-proda-your-birth-certificate

also found this one. Register number and certificate number. Maybe the top corner is the certificate number then?? I will make a call today to High Commission, but I lost my voice so I hope it will get sorted as I want to apply for the visa today tomorrow


----------

